# Is Megaman truly dead?



## cnorwood (Dec 8, 2012)

Queen - The Miracle

for some reason i cant embed, but its Meganan x Street fighter


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 8, 2012)

ah...the classic forum youtube embed error. We've all been there OP

anyway, this should work
[YOUTUBE]61-OMrOxyso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

never liked street fighter that much. but i hope some are happy with this.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 8, 2012)

Its not made by Capcom its a fan game. So as of right now its pretty dead. But I hope this gives Capcom the attention that people still care about MM


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2012)

How is it pretty dead when it releases in 9 days? AND ITS FUCKING FREE


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 8, 2012)

I doubt it will. Crapcom ganna Crapcom


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> How is it pretty dead when it releases in 9 days? AND ITS FUCKING FREE





Sol_Blackguy said:


> Its not made by Capcom its a fan game. So as of right now its pretty dead. But I hope this gives Capcom the attention that people still care about MM



There you go it's fanmade.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 8, 2012)

but they got official capcom backing, and probably more of a budget


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 8, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> but they got official capcom backing, and probably more of a budget



Capcom ganna capcom


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 8, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> How is it pretty dead when it releases in 9 days? AND ITS FUCKING FREE





> > *Its not made by Capcom its a fan game.* So as of right now its pretty dead. But I hope this gives Capcom the attention that people still care about MM





> *Its not made by Capcom*





> *not made by Capcom*



I prolly should of bolded this because i know people will not read and take what i said the wrong way. 

The game is not made by Capcom and as i said again* its a fan game.* So Capcom is pretty much just supporting it. But its a good thing because Capcom might start caring about MM again


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2012)

It's made by fans
Capcom wouldn't do something that creative or appealing to fans.
Or for free.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2012)

Being fanmade doesn't make this game any less appealing to me. If it plays like a proper Mega Man I don't see the problem.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Being fanmade doesn't make this game any less appealing to me. If it plays like a proper Mega Man I don't see the problem.



I was just saying Capcom wouldn't do something this appealing.

Hell I am getting this.
Can someone find out who is making this?
I'd like to atleast throw 10 bucks to their paypal for this.

Yep. It's free but I want to pay for it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 8, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Being fanmade doesn't make this game any less appealing to me. If it plays like a proper Mega Man I don't see the problem.



The point was that some people thought it was an official game. 

It still looks like an amazing game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 8, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Being fanmade doesn't make this game any less appealing to me. If it plays like a proper Mega Man I don't see the problem.



That's not what we are saying... The game looks awesome.

You asked how is Megaman is not dead and I pointed out that its a *fan game* thus not really having effect on the series life.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2012)

Capcom is just tossing a bone to MM fans hoping to string them along for MML3 some more.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh right. I misunderstood what was meant


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah no problem.

Game does really look awesome though. Im going play it when it comes out. And its free as well


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2012)

Wait, what?

This is real?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 8, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> This is real?



Yep. **


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice, looks cool.

Free too. Well, why the fuck not?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> This is real?



Real in the sense it exists.
The rule of cross overs.
[YOUTUBE]1w3TecsFQBc[/YOUTUBE]
Free as well


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2012)

Fans with no background > capcom
at making megaman games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Fans with no background > capcom
> at making megaman games



Pretty damn much, sad yes?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone>>>>Capcom at Megaman games now a days.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah it is sad.
Capcom is a business with tons of resources.
They don't care even about minimum effort.


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2012)

Q_Q

any of you nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) want a 8 bit megaman shooter check dis game out


link

basically a modded doom, pretty fun


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 8, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Q_Q
> 
> any of you nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) want a 8 bit megaman shooter check dis game out



Good game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Q_Q
> 
> any of you nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) want a 8 bit megaman shooter check dis game out
> 
> ...



I Totally didn't just post that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I Totally didn't just post that.



It deserved another post.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe Megaman X corrupted being backed by capcom might become a reality.

This looks pretty cool, regardless if it's a fan game.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2012)

i think capcom is just promoting this to feign that they actually care about megaman and its fans


----------



## DedValve (Dec 9, 2012)

Remember when they said Megaman wasn't dead? Well surprise! They took a fangame that wasn't all about megaman and posted it up on their page! Awesome support!

That said the game does look fun but doesn't change a thing. Megaman is still dead.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 9, 2012)

Until a new official Megaman game is released, Megaman is dead. Lul


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 9, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Until a new official Megaman game is released, Megaman is dead. Lul



As much as I love this game and will download it as soon as it comes out(Thank god 3 week winter break) It doesn't really change the state of Megaman. Its still dead. 

Nintendo where u at


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 9, 2012)

Give megaman to retro studios i say.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Megaman's to do list:*
1. Get into smash bros
2. Destroy crapcom
3. Get a new game


----------



## DedValve (Dec 9, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> *Megaman's to do list:*
> 1. Have Capcom sell his IP
> 2. Have Nintendo buy him
> 3. Have retro make a game
> ...



THIS is how Megaman is redeemed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 9, 2012)

Apparently Capcom felt bad about canceling the Megaman games.





DedValve said:


> THIS is how Megaman is redeemed.



Amazing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2012)

I like how Capcom just pulled a complete bro move on a fan who made a do or die decision with a project of his own, asked Capcom if they liked it and they fully endorsed and made it part of the 25th anniversary of the franchise. You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are so blind in your typical gamer hate over some mediocre looking prototype getting shitcanned that you're completely incapable of recognizing an actual cool move from Capcom.

So either this game never got the publicity it deserves, since it's look great or Capcom is labeled for stealing ideas and taking credit. Either way they lose. Because you people are fucking stupid.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AOeWjnARnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Apparently Capcom felt bad about canceling the Megaman games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I’m firmly in the camp of wanting *'jump and shoot'* as a core tenet of any project we do. "


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 15, 2012)

capcom stated that they'd be releasing more megaman games, and they're backing a fan made game for a reason (it's probably good). so megaman seems ok to me. 

people act like it was ages since the last megaman game, it's been two years lol. there are far more capcom franchises that are more neglected than megaman (sorry butt hurt mm fans :ho).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> capcom stated that they'd be releasing more megaman games, and they're backing a fan made game for a reason (it's probably good). so megaman seems ok to me.
> 
> people act like it was ages since the last megaman game, it's been two years lol. there are far more capcom franchises that are more neglected than megaman (sorry butt hurt mm fans :ho).



It's jarring when somethign is releasing 8-9 games yearly and just stops


----------

